# ViP612 - L6.41 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool:

```
PID=0856h
 DownloadID: 1KLC
 Upgrading FW :
 L641:'L040'-'L099'
 New FW: 'L641'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[A-D0-4]1[AB0-3]' & 'WA[ADFHP-SX-Z2-9].': {ViP612}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-D0-4]1[AB0-3]' & 'WB[A-EGHJ-NPQ].9].': {ViP612}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-D0-4]3[0-1]3]' & 'WA[ADFHP-SX-Z2-9].': {ViP612}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-D0-4]3[0-1]3]' & 'WB[A-EGHJ-NPQ].9].': {ViP612}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Do we know or can you tell me where to look to see what the update is for? Thanks...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Before, our Mods posted the info, now we are on our own discoveries.


----------



## icowie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been through three vip612's over the last few months. Recordings are fine as long as I don't try to play anything back while a recording is in progress. If I rewind, pause, fast-forward (etc) on something previously recorded while a new recording is in progress, the new recording gets a momentary stutter on each action of the playback event. Happens on EHD recordings, too. Happens regardless of HD programming or not. I believe it is worse with the newest software, but the problem has been there for more than a year -- folks at Dish are baffled, and say they have not heard of this before (although I read a post from someone having this problem back in early 2009). Sorry if this is the wrong place to post (I'm new to dbstalk).
Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

icowie said:


> I've been through three vip612's over the last few months. Recordings are fine as long as I don't try to play anything back while a recording is in progress. If I rewind, pause, fast-forward (etc) on something previously recorded while a new recording is in progress, the new recording gets a momentary stutter on each action of the playback event. Happens on EHD recordings, too. Happens regardless of HD programming or not. I believe it is worse with the newest software, but the problem has been there for more than a year -- folks at Dish are baffled, and say they have not heard of this before (although I read a post from someone having this problem back in early 2009). Sorry if this is the wrong place to post (I'm new to dbstalk).
> Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


Posting your issues here seem to be not the same as reporting them to Dish Network's Advanced Tech Support Team.I post my issues here(and elsewhere) but I also call up Dish Network and asked to be transferred to their Advanced Tech Support Team so I know they are aware of the problem(s).
Does this get the problem(s) fixed faster? I don't know but at least I know that Dish Network has been notified of the problem(s).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> I post my issues here(and elsewhere) but I also call up Dish Network and asked to be transferred to their Advanced Tech Support Team so I know they are aware of the problem(s).


Don't you wonder if they just transfer your call to the guy sitting next to them?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Don't you wonder if they just transfer your call to the guy sitting next to them?


That's possible,but at least I try and tell them.Of course their probably getting tired of hearing from me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

icowie said:


> I've been through three vip612's over the last few months. Recordings are fine as long as I don't try to play anything back while a recording is in progress. If I rewind, pause, fast-forward (etc) on something previously recorded while a new recording is in progress, the new recording gets a momentary stutter on each action of the playback event. Happens on EHD recordings, too. Happens regardless of HD programming or not. I believe it is worse with the newest software, but the problem has been there for more than a year -- folks at Dish are baffled, and say they have not heard of this before (although I read a post from someone having this problem back in early 2009). Sorry if this is the wrong place to post (I'm new to dbstalk).
> Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


Unfortunately, when the 612 came out, this was among the many problems. Ask for another 612 until you get one that doesn't do this. IMHO it's a straightforward hardware problem as the 612 seems "underpowered."

I have a 722 and a 612. I record on both, but try never to play back on my 612 while it's recording. Generally I move the 612 recordings to an external hard drive and play them on the 722 from the EHD or move the recording to the 722's internal hard drive.

And if this is your only DVR, the price would be the same if you have a 722 or 722k. While occasionally you get a lemon, these are far better DVR's IMHO.

By the way, any time you get a firmware/software update, do a hard reboot meaning unplug the unit, wait 20 seconds, plug it back in, and let it do its thing which can take about 10 minutes.


----------



## icowie (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe I'm asking for something that doesn't exist ... perhaps they haven't re-designed the 612 to fix the bandwidth issue, to be able to playback without disturbing recordings ...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I do.


----------



## icowie (Jan 15, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> I do.


I had a dog that looked alot like tanner; superb animal all the way around.
How many more attempts do you think it would take to get a 612 that worked, and what do I say to Dish to increase my chances to get a working replacement?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

icowie said:


> I had a dog that looked alot like tanner; superb animal all the way around.
> How many more attempts do you think it would take to get a 612 that worked, and what do I say to Dish to increase my chances to get a working replacement?


See my PM.
We miss Tanner a lot.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Got our 612 in July of 08 and never had a problem. Wife watches prerecorded programs while recording 2 channels and no noticeable problems to date. You know she would let me hear about. During the 2 1/2 years we replaced a 622 3 times. Over all very happy with 612.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They're listened - the version deceased and all 612 with L6.41 getting version L6.40 back:

```
PID=085Fh
 DownloadID: 1PLC
 Upgrading FW:
 [B]L640:'L641'-'L641[/B]'
 New FW: 'L640'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[A-D0-4]1[AB0-3]' & 'WA[ADFHP-SX-Z2-9].': {ViP612}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-D0-4]1[AB0-3]' & 'WB[A-EGHJ-NPQ].9].': {ViP612}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-D0-4]3[0-1]3]' & 'WA[ADFHP-SX-Z2-9].': {ViP612}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-D0-4]3[0-1]3]' & 'WB[A-EGHJ-NPQ].9].': {ViP612}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Can someone confirm they've been reverted to L640?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

My two 612's have been working flawlessly for months, so no problems here. Not sure I understand the statement "they listened"..... I don't see complaints about the upgrade? (One post said maybe worse)


----------



## Jacklo (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm having the same audio/video studder at times with my two new 612s (maybe 2 months old). I posted on another thread before I saw this discussion. Dish sent me a replacement for one of them (before I realized both units were doing it) but it is a refurbished one, not new. The old unit works, but the glitch is annoying. So, should I replace a working unit, with an annoying glitch with a refurbished unit, or just live with it. It doesn't annoy my wife nearly as much as me, and she is the one using it mostly. Does anyone have problems with refurbished equipment?


----------



## jtabler (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,
When recording or live...hit pause and ten or so seconds later my tv shuts off then after a few seconds comes back on...showing the paused program.

Anyone else experience this? 
And it seems like the remote is very touchy and bounces me to off then grayscreen on....at times......

On my 2nd 612 and it does the same thing as the first.

TV stays on perfectly with my dvd player, pauses etc. 

Thought it might be TV as it is new as well as the receiver was. 
aloha,
joe t.


----------



## jtabler (Feb 19, 2011)

After talking with Dish tech guy and trying a few things.....it seems there is an issue with the HRMI part of the thing.....the software in the receiver being not quite perfectly compatible with the Vizio. 

The HD programs with pause and stay when using the 5 colorful plugs that I had going to the back of my DVD player......so, if I want it to work right, I have to plug them into the Receiver...and to use the DVD player.... plug them back there.

aloha,
joe t.


----------

